# LC7F to ID7FF



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

The 2019 does not have an HMICM. The 2018 does. You would need to make sure the new rardio can take over those functions.

I can predict your next questions:

"What do I need to do?" I don't know.
"How difficult is it?" I don't know.
"Does anyone else know?" No.
"Is anyone working on it?" No.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Snipesy said:


> The 2019 does not have an HMICM. The 2018 does. You would need to make sure the new rardio can take over those functions.
> 
> I can predict your next questions:
> 
> ...


Best....post....ever. You win the internet today, sir.


----------



## dmanley0903 (Oct 29, 2021)

Snipesy said:


> The 2019 does not have an HMICM. The 2018 does. You would need to make sure the new rardio can take over those functions.
> 
> I can predict your next questions:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help. Really could have done without the sarcasm. Just needed to know what the possibility was. I’ve been trying my hardest to tap into my current headunit for a long time now, and followed more dead end paper trails than I’d like to admit. Nonetheless though, thanks, but know not everyone is a novice with everything.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

dmanley0903 said:


> Thanks for the help. Really could have done without the sarcasm. Just needed to know what the possibility was. I’ve been trying my hardest to tap into my current headunit for a long time now, and followed more dead end paper trails than I’d like to admit. Nonetheless though, thanks, but know not everyone is a novice with everything.


It’s not sarcasm more just preventing silly back in forth. Set the stage early.

In theory?

Replace IPC with 2019
Remove onstar module. Rewire harness.
Replace rear camera
Remove HMICM. Replace wiring where appropiate
Repprogram VIN of 2019 radio and IPC to match your 2018.
If you have bose amp that needs to be replaced.

And then… You pray it works.


----------



## dmanley0903 (Oct 29, 2021)

Snipesy said:


> It’s not sarcasm more just preventing silly back in forth. Set the stage early.
> 
> In theory?
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info. Sorry if I was a bit harsh. LG has made these headunits a great time getting in to.(NOT) I’ve tried contacting a few companies who specialize in modified MyLink systems, but no dice. I originally looked to develop new firmware for my original headunit but it almost seems easier to pray a new headunit install works.


----------

